# Relocating to Dubai next month



## KarenR (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm moving to Dubai mid August from London. The company I work for provides accomodation for the first couple of weeks and then I need to find somewhere else.

I was wondering if there were any websites that people advertise on when looking to share apartments. Or if there is anyone else that is moving over at the same time and interestered in sharing.

I am chilled out person, really into sport, I play hockey, go to the gym and love keeping up to date with football (biggest hearbreak about moving abroad is giving up my season ticket!!) If any there are any similar people around that are interested in sharing please get in touch.

Karen


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

All depends on what team you support


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ha ha! That was going to be my first questions. 

You can get all the permiership games out here.

You could try Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds but as sharing is technically illegal it is more by word of mouth. You can also try the message boards in supermarkets in the area you want to live in.

-


----------



## KarenR (Jul 9, 2008)

Can't divulge that info yet......don't want people turning against me before I've even left the UK!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmmmm - not a popular team then? London - Chelsea, Arsenal or Spurs?

-


----------



## KarenR (Jul 9, 2008)

We are a very polular team i'll have u know!!! You've narrowed it down to the 3 obvious teams in London - its one of them.

I heard that landlords didn't really want people sharing but unfortunately my company have given me an allowance based on sharing.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Thought it might be when you wouldn't divulge! 

If it makes you feel any better, I am a Fulham fan and my husband is a Blackburn supporter.

-


----------



## KarenR (Jul 9, 2008)

I tried to organise my moving date around the first game of the season, didn't quite work, I have to start on 17th Aug so flying out on first day of season!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Karen

I will be moving to Dubai end of August (absolutely cannot wait, so excited!!!). I'm due to start work on September 1st and am planning to arrive the weekend before. I will PM you when I arrive and if you are still interested in sharing, we could meet up and take it from there.

Maz


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi 

I'm trying to sort out shared accommodation myself. Been using justlanded.com, dubizzle & and anything else I can find on google!

Had no joy sorting it from the UK. From what I know there's plenty of decent rooms to rent in good locations all over dubai. Just got to get over there and start viewing them so your potential flatmates get to meet you and see if you click. 

I'm only planning on stopping in a hotel for a week then expecting to have somewhere.

............ lets hope I don't end up camping on the beach!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Popular team???????????????? Do you mean one of those without English as a 1st language............

Only one decent team in London


Come On you Irons !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Karen,

just saw your note so thought I would give you some quic info. Im sure you have already been told by most people that August is the hottest month, therefore if you work through that, you will be fine for the rest of the year. I have only been here myself for the last 3 weeks, and although things happen very quickly when you move out here, you soon settle down. My advise would be, if you can, is have a couple of days here before you start your new job, its good just to get your feet, find places, and settle down - unfortuantely I didnt do that! and consequently found myself trying to sort accomodation and everything whilst working which was a little hectic.

finding accomodation over here is not a problem, there is plenty of apartments, so you can arrive really without anything set up and then find it once you are here. Base your self out of a hotel for 1 or 2 nights and then go from there.

Who will you be working for when you move over, what area of business? If you are stuck for somewhere to stay intially im more than happy for you to use one of my spare rooms, I have been resonably luck that my employer has provided me with a very large accomodation.

How old are you? 

If you have any more questions let me know happy to try and help!

Andrew


----------



## KarenR (Jul 9, 2008)

We play the best football out of all the london teams!! Unfortunately we lack English players but until they lower the asking price we won't buy them.........as frustrating as it is. 

that pretty much gives it away!!!

Season ticket holder at the emirates watching my first love "The Arsenal"!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah. I have a few friends with the same affliction. 


-


----------



## lily (Jul 15, 2008)

u could sort out a place near to ur office so that u dont lose ur precious time in road


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

GNAds4U.com - Properties

If you are a cricket fan visit LIVE CRICKET..MALAYALAM TV ONLINE watch cricket online


----------



## SCB (Jun 24, 2008)

Sub-letting and villa sharing is actually illegal in Dubai, so be careful where you go. The cost of accommodation rentals is going through the roof so there are a huge amount of people in the same boat needing to share but finding it harder to find suitable space. Make sure you find a good European expat to share with and be wary of telling all and sundry that you are 'sharing'. The Government are on a huge clamp down on villa sharing (especially by groups of single males, for obvious reasons) and especially in Jumeirah. The legal rule is 'one villa - one family'. With the current demolition/reconstruction plans pushing through Jumeirah/Umm Sequim, hundreds of families are having to vacate their villas which are due for demolition and therefore having to find new homes, so this is adding to the accommodation shortage.

However, there are areas where its easier to find places, but mostly in apartments.

Sorry, don't mean to put a dampner on your move(s) in any way, just feel that people who haven't visited before should at least be given more of a realistic picture before arrival, its better than the shock upon arrival!

Also beware of unscrupulous Agents... the market is crazy right now and people are literally fighting for accommodation, so don't be surprised if you get into a gazzumping money fight for how much you are prepared to pay to rent!

If you want to share with expats, best to search all the Spinneys and Choithrams noticeboards (Supermarkets), especially in Umm Sequim Spinneys and Al Wasl Road's Park & Shop.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## SCB (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, its also a very good idea to check travelling distance/times to your office from where you think you want to live, as traffic can be heavy!!


----------

